# Informative BMOQ Website



## McThor (2 Jul 2013)

Hey,
I was browsing the web the other day and I found this blog. I figured for those of you going to BMOQ you might want to read through this. It is about an infantry officer at BMOQ. It might help to give you a clearer picture of what to expect.

Good Luck,
McThor


----------



## McThor (2 Jul 2013)

Oooops... I forgot the link, sorry guys.
http://one-4-all.tumblr.com/bmoql

Many apologies,
McThor


----------



## Alex10370 (3 Jul 2013)

Good read.  As somone who hasn't done this course yet it seemed really informative.


----------

